# Slow MAC OS X



## oceangrl1126 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi all, 
I received an email from Mac|Life and it offered up a tip which I went ahead and pasted to this because I am SO VERY GREEN and truly in need of some classes but, can someone please explain this to me? I went to Utilities and looked at everything but I don't know what to do with it. For example: Preview- it has over 1000 things in it.....can I click on it and close or quit or send to trash?? I know it sounds so silly but I just don't want to do something completely stupid. It is also saying that I have very little space left yet there really is not a lot on my computer. 
Any help is so graciously appreciated!!!
thanks


While you're waiting for Apple to nail down a release date for the next major version of OS X, here are a few easy ways to get your Mac tuned and toned in time for Snow Leopard:

Tucked away in the Utilities folder is Activity Monitor, a useful app thatll provide you with a comprehensive overview of CPU usage, system memory, disk activity and network performance to help you locate any issues with your hardware. Before troubleshooting with any of the tips below, a perusal of your Macs vitals will make it easier to diagnose, prescribe and dispense the proper medication.

Lets start off easy. Mac newbies and recent switchers might not realize it, but OS X doesnt automatically assume youre done using an app just because you close a window. While thats good for productivity, lots of open, idle apps--especially bloated ones, like Photoshop--can slow down your system. So when youre finished with them, make sure to properly quit.

Learn 23 more ways to make your Mac scream.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are done using an application (and the files open in it), go to the upper right corner where the name of the application appears and choose Quit from the drop-down menu.

Best of luck.


----------



## oceangrl1126 (Nov 10, 2008)

But what about past apps I have used? They are in the activities moniter....do I highlight/click on each specific item then click on quit process? I don't want to delete or quit anything that is important to my computer running but I'm just so new I'm not sure.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You shouldn't need/use Activity Monitor to quit applications, if they are still open they will appear in the Dock (row of icons on a side of the screen) with a dot or arrow next to them. If you click and hold on an application for 2 seconds, a menu will come up. This menu includes _Quit_.

Whenever you are done with a program in OS X, remember to go to the application's name (in the upper left) and choose quit. If you only close the window (by pressing the red X), the application will remain open.

Hope that helps.


----------

